# New Tank Pics ! !



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

ok i am very happy about my new tank and will take any nice and constructive critisism.
hope you all like them, ive tried to make it as nice as possible, but still getting more plants and making it look better.
*FRONT*








*LEFT*








*RIGHT*








*MY BLUE RAM*


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Looks nice! I like the selection of driftwood you have.

ps: i resized your pics.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

awsome, thanks !


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Love its black subtrate


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks good. Dont worry about the cloudyness it should go away on its own.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Were those my plants? they seem to be doing really well. I too, like the driftwood. Attach that moss on there already. Oh and uh, that other guy has until COB today, so I'll let you know tomorrow morning. The portion of moss that was initially for him, is yours too. PM sent.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow that looks really good! I normally don't like tanks like that but that one looks great!


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

aww thanks guys, your making me blush ! haha
i am getting two more of the plant that i have in there, apongenton? but two smalls, as well as a java fern and some more java moss to go in ! i'll get some pics up next week when i get them delivered. i also have my lilies popping up as you can see !
-but now i need help deciding where to put my new plants !
here is a pic of my lilies just to show these walmart babys off haha
the second pic is my java moss, i am having trouble keeping it settle, i have it around two of the small rocks with a little gravel holding it down, i think it is catching a lot of waste sitting at the end where the filter goes, 
in the next two pics is where i want to put my 3 new plants, i have my lilies that are next to the wood, and the PVC pipe i can take out sinse i havent seen anyone go in it ! i also am thinking about putting the moss that i have and the bit that i am getting and trying to make a grass-like bottom in that area with the plants around them somehow !

sorry this is a lot but if anyone has any opinions that would be such a great help !
im not too good at aqua scaping and need help with this moss - i love it but i cant keep it down !
*lilies*








*moss*








*side view*








*front view*


----------

